

Ed Snowden posts an interesting answer as "TheTrueHooha" in 2006 - erper
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=6726096

======
w_t_payne
Given that M$ was the first to collaborate ... _cough_ ... err ... I mean
"cooperate" with the NSA, then I guess we should consider the possibility that
xbox 360 hardware has been compromised in some way ... although I think it
unlikely.

(Mind you, no more unlikely than I considered some of the other stuff that has
come to light).

------
teraflop
What makes you think this is Snowden?

~~~
erper
this: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/nsa-leaker-ed-
sno...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/nsa-leaker-ed-snowdens-
life-on-ars-technica/)

